# Wie zeichnet man eine Harley...



## schutzgeist (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo 

Für ein Plakat benötige ich eine gezeichnete Harley, da bei dieser Veranstaltung ein Harley-Treffen statt finden soll.
Allerdings sind meine ganzen Versuche (sei es das Ding in Illustrator oder von Hand nachzuzeichnen) ziemlich missglückt, da das Ganze zum Schluss meist nur wie ein Kinderspielzeug aussieht.. :suspekt: 

Jetz such ich irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie ich so eine Maschine mit 'so wenig Strichen' wie möglich hinbekommen, man sie aber dennoch als solche erkennt.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Metsger (17. Juli 2006)

also die banalste lösung wäre ja, ein geeignetes bild einer harley zu suchen (z.b. bei google) und das dann in photoshop zu bearbeiten... dann muss das nur ausgeschnitten werden, sofern ein hintergrund da ist und kann dann mit effekten bearbeitet werden... maximaler aufwand: 10minuten


----------



## zioProduct (18. Juli 2006)

Muss die Harley Komplett sein?

Ansonsten wiso nimmst du nicht ne "Skizze" als komplettes Bild? Sprich:
Was macht eine Harley zur Harley? Vordere Gabel mit Reifen, Lenkstange, Tank, und ein Teil des Sattels, vielleicht noch ansatzweise der Motor, und noch nen Teil vom hinteren Reifen. Ich finde solche "unkompletten" Strichzeichnungen, meist sehr gelungen, besonders wenn man ein wenig was kann mit Illu! Nun kommt mir auch wieder in Sinn was ich sagen wollte  Versuch sie doch wie Harley-Konzept, dass noch in Bearbeitung ist, aussehen zu lassen 
Die Grundform nachzuzeichnen sollte kein grösseres Problem darstellen, und dem ganzen noch einen "Skizierten/Konzeptieren" Touch zu verleihe sollte dir bestimmt auch gelingen 

Hoffe dass dich die Idee ein wenig aus dem Loch hebt:suspekt: 
MFG
ziop


----------

